# Mounting video?



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I need to know what is the best instructional video out there that will teach me everything i need to know about shoulder mounting a whitetail buck. I need to know from start to finish. im looking at the WASCO video and the Van ***** Video. What is the best?

here is the links to the Van *****
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01508223/

here is WASCO
http://www.taxidermy.com/

Thank You


----------

